# Boots only to recovery after factory reset



## benjwgarner (Mar 7, 2013)

My TF300 updated to the recent 4.2.1 OTA update. Afterward, I downloaded the Asus bootloader unlock tool and unlocked my bootloader. Then, I used fastboot to flash CWM Recovery. However, it was unable to access most of the file system and kept giving me errors saying that the partitions could not be mounted. The cache and Dalvik cache were not accessible so they could not be wiped. I wanted to flash a zip file in order to root the tablet, so I tried flashing TWRP 2.4.3.0 (the Jelly Bean version). It had the same problem, but gave me an additional clue: TWRP asked for a password when it started as if my device was encrypted. My device is not encrypted. I pressed the encrypt button in the Android settings once by mistake, but it just said that I needed to have a lock screen pin first, so it did not do anything (or so it said). Anyway, since I had no important files on the tablet, I decided to try a factory reset to clear up the encryption issue. I pressed the factory reset button in the Android settings menu and then it rebooted into fastboot mode but also gave me 3 icons on the screen which I could navigate by pressing Volume Down and select by pressing Volume Up. These options were as follows:
An image saying 'RCK' which when selected started TWRP
An image with the green Android guy which when selected booted into Android
An image which showed a box and an arrow and said 'Factory Reset' or something to that effect.
I selected the third option (factory reset) because that was what I was trying to do. After that, it launched TWRP. I then tried to do a factory reset from there but could not because the required partitions are not accessible (the root directory is, however, accessible and the TWRP file manager can see the files there such as init.rc). It did not work (it said 'Failed') so I rebooted the tablet from TWRP. It then became stuck so that it will only boot to TWRP and skips fastboot and the selection screen entirely. When it is off, if I press the power button it shows the screen that says 'Asus' and 'The Device is UnLocked'. Then, the screen turns completely off (no backlight) for a fraction of a second and then the same screen comes back. After that, it boots straight to TWRP. It does this when I reboot it from TWRP with either the 'System' option or 'Power Off' and then turning it back on, when I power it up while holding Volume Down, when I hold down the power button until it reboots, when I hold the power button and Volume Down until it reboots, and when I press the reset hole on the side. I am now stuck because I cannot get to Android or fastboot and I cannot flash or wipe anything from TWRP. I have attached an image of the TWRP console right after it boots before I attempt to enter a password or press 'Cancel'. I also tried pressing the 'Format Data' button in TWRP but it did not appear to work. Does anyone have any ideas about how to fix this? I have read something about a mode called APX but I do not know much about it. I did not create a blob with it, so I'm not even sure if I can use it, from what I've read. If I could just get back to fastboot, I think that I would be able to flash a stock Asus system image to at least get it running Android again. Maybe it still thinks that it is trying to factory reset the device so it skips fastboot? Thank you in advance for any help that you are able to give.


----------



## falcondt (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi all,

I´ve got exaxtly the same problem. I´ve tried for hours to flash something into the divice, but it just got stuck. No blob, recorvery or something else.

Would be great, if someone got any idea to get it working again. Just runout of ideas.

Thanks for your help..


----------



## abachiman (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi to all the experts,

I have the same problem ... boots only into TWRP (2.4.4)
no fastboot and also no success flashing any ROM from external sd-card
card seems not to be recognized because I cant switch to the card within TWRP

Any ideas?

Many Thanks in advance!
Andreas


----------

